# Funny, Flea! :)



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Matt, you know if folks were giving you $hit about the changes you made earlier, they're gonna have a fit with this. 

I just logged on and "WHOA!"

Edit: If I'd known it was going to be that temporary, I would have done screencaps! The "Yay Fishing" was a nice touch!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Since this is a family sight I wont post what I said...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Ditto, Tacpayne. Ha Ha

So now he's just messing with us by making it half the old way and half in that racewire pink. LOL


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

it would be funny if it changed colors every click


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

pre-April fools.. +1..I likey.. HAHAHHA!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Very nice Flea! Glad I could help!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess he got tired of everyone saying it looked bland 

Moral of the story is "Dont ask for it and you will not get it"

Now where in da hail is my shades


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

My eyes hurt


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

You are about 3 hrs early. April Fool's is tomorrow


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

thought this was the GLEE website when i signed on


----------



## tonymac (Feb 4, 2011)

Thuoght i had a glitch wit my computer for a minute.......lololo.....thats too bright .i cant even see were i'm going


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Jesus, Matt.

You let Shooter and Al design this?

Way too gay!!!!!

Dude, this is your best April Fools stunt to date.

And here I thought you gave it up last year ... .


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

And a Happy April Fools Day to you too! Ouch! This is an assault on my eyes!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Atleast there is some color now


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sumkinda purdy...


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow shades please!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

LMAO this is awesome i cant stop laughing. YAY FISHING!


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

Whoa!!!!It's in 3D!!!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

What, you don't like it? But I spent $40,000 ON IT!!!

I texted Cdog last night to tell him his griping at me inspired this year's joke. "I have put up the ugliest site redesign in history. It looks like a unicorn threw up on a turd."


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Glad i'am wearing my COSTA'S
Logged in on my phone early this morning thought
HOLLY SH** WHAT HAPPENED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*You got your Gay Pride Rainbow in my peanutbutter!!!*


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Just when I think that you can't screw the site up any worse....you go and do something like this......



















AND TOTALLY REDEEM YOURSELF!!!


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

LOL Happy April Fools day


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Where did I put my leather pants? I was ready this time- this is better than that fake death message. Now that was just messed up.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Flea, I'm asian.... I can't afford to squint anymore...... I can hardly see anything after squinting and taking my eyes off the screen. Thanks alot.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

oh boy this kind of makes this dreary cold day a little better


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nevermind..............


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL!!! I thought we had been hacked....


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I knew I shouldn't have eaten that little piece of paper I found in my pocket this morning


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Flea this is hilarious! I like it


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Definitely hurts the eyes but I think the pink would be a nice color for leader material... LOL


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I think I'm blind !!!!!  LOL


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Newsjeff said:


> Jesus, Matt.
> 
> You let Shooter and Al design this?
> 
> ...


Beat me to it.....
great minds and all that rot....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

NTKG said:


> Flea, I'm asian.... I can't afford to squint anymore...... I can hardly see anything after squinting and taking my eyes off the screen. Thanks alot.


thats [email protected] funny!!!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm sorry, Flea wont be with us any longer, he was fatally injured in a bait launcher accident.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I like yours Flea Much better then Theirs...*

This is the Darksides Idea of Humor...

People Goin Hungry, losing Business, Houses.. Ya know a real Knee Slapper..Funny Chit They feel we should just lighten up..I say thanks for the FUEL..

http://www.fishmilitia.com/jam

JAM


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

:--|:--|Dam Matt;what the hell did you do;These bright screens are giving me siezeures:--|:--|


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

i kinda like the "yay fishing" part but not so much with the colors


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Dude, this is your best April Fools stunt to date.


I beg to differ.

2003 was the best when we were met with this splash screen!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Okay, April Fools' torture over. (and I can't believe how many people fell for it and still think this was actually a site redesign...)


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Personally I'd like to see more of the 03 redesign


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I knew you were joking;somewhat;seizures are over.Back to normal.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

fishin757 said:


> i kinda like the "yay fishing" part but not so much with the colors


Yeah I think the Yay fishing could be kept kinda reminded me of homestar runner or something.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought it was a subliminal insert to buy some Pink Mono ( won't say the well known brand name) and a Barbie rod and reel set to go surf fishing at the Point with!!!


----------

